# Sevcon PCpak to Millipak - getting the connection



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello.
And as joined to the controller? USB-TTL?


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

Hurray! Hooked! Earned! The connection is!


----------

